# cutting copper wire



## motorsicklemorris (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi everyone , Who ever came up  with the idea of cutting wire with a drill bit deserves a big fat that a boy. After I seen pictures of it I ran right out to my shop and drilled a couple holes thru a 1 x 1 inch pieace of steel. a 3/32 nd inch hole and a 3/8 ths inch hole. I gobbled up 3 strands of wire 13 feet long in about 10 minutes and harvested 12 ounces of cut up copper. another 85 feet of 3 strand wire and I should have enough copper for awhile. Thanks Morris


----------



## motorsicklemorris (Jan 14, 2007)

Here's a picture


----------



## motorsicklemorris (Jan 14, 2007)

Correction here , it will take about 780 feet of three strand 12 guage wire to get 45 lbs.of cut wire.


----------

